# TRACTOR SUPPLY



## Ironbutt (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you know this about tractor supply?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Not sure what the truth is, but I read on another board that Tractor Supply did not support it. Something about a building Tractor Supply owned that had a space where they rented out space to others to post advertisenments and some outfit rented the space and put up the sign.


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah...I have to look further into this. Just because Ted said it don't make it a fact.
I do shop at Tractor Supply though, so off to Google some info.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

What’s the claim? Don’t care to watch the video. 

Don’t care for the guy, and don’t want to contribute to the monetization of his stupid videos just because there isn’t a summary.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

If it was an issue that concerns me, I would have to gather more information from multiple sources before I could form an opinion.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Or, because TSC is the only affordable local option, I will continue to shop there and ignore politics or whatever that is.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

There are so many places supporting drag queen reading, "whatever you feel" multi-stall bathrooms, gay pride merchandise and pushing the acceptance agenda that you will be cold, naked and starving if you boycott them all. In my last electric bill there was a flyer about them hosting some sort of "inclusive" activity. I wish I had kept the flyer. All I could think about was how much my bill has gone up so they can promote such activities.

This is what I found regarding the Waco drag show.









Texas Grocery Store Tycoon Sponsors Drag Queen Shows for Kids - Texas Scorecard


Charles Butt has repeatedly worked against parental rights activists.




texasscorecard.com


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

My God!!
Has the Right become just another bunch of whining Karens exactly like the Left??
Tractor Supply carries the animal feed brands that the wife prefers. I have bought my work boots there for years. Jeans and shirts, too.
My last chainsaw came from TSC.
I ain't about to change, either.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> What’s the claim? Don’t care to watch the video.
> 
> Don’t care for the guy, and don’t want to contribute to the monetization of his stupid videos just because there isn’t a summary.


Thank you.
I can't stand him, he's such a "patriot" yet actively evaded the Vietnam draft by disgusting means.
Anyone who doesn't know the story can find it on the web, complete with quotes from him. I hope the guy who had to go in his place made it back home.
I wouldn't pizz on him if he was on fire.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

The truth is, if you go to tractor supplies Mission statement, they are all in full support of social scoring, jabbing everyone, and lgbqwxyz. If you look up the CEO on wikipedia, there is quite a little bit about his beliefs that his company should fund "diversity" and other social engineering projects.

TSC was well aware that it was funding homosexual normalization.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Big_Al said:


> My God!!
> Has the Right become just another bunch of whining Karens exactly like the Left??
> Tractor Supply carries the animal feed brands that the wife prefers. I have bought my work boots there for years. Jeans and shirts, too.
> My last chainsaw came from TSC.
> I ain't about to change, either.


You can use your money supporting whatever business you want. 

When I know a business is actively supporting things that I know to be wrong, I no longer support that business.

That does not make me a whiny Karen. It makes me a person who does her best to be a good Steward with the money with which God has blessed her.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This is their "Diversity and Inclusion" page. 






Tractor Supply Company - Stewardship - Diversity & Inclusion







corporate.tractorsupply.com





I see where they hosted vaccination clinics but nothing indicating employees were required to get the shot to keep their jobs.






Tractor Supply Company - Company Overview - Response to COVID-19







corporate.tractorsupply.com





As for my shopping habits, they carry a couple items that I cannot find within 30 miles of my location. The only other store than carries those items is Rural King and they don't honor their posted prices or store livestock feed and bedding properly. I will not buy feed that is soaked with rat urine or pelleted bedding that is soggy because it is stored outside in the weather.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

While I don't agree with certain stores/corporations support of things I don't support, I have to be cognizant of the fact that they may be the only ones within an area where people can purchase things they need to have. Not everyone can drive hundreds of miles to support (or not support) a particular "wokeness". It is not my place to judge those who may have to shop there whether they want to or not. There are areas where TSC (or whoever) may be the only option. 

How many of you folks getting all upset about it are no longer watching/purchasing/supporting Disney and all their affiliates? And your children/grandchildren, etc. There are a LOT of shows/movies/toys etc. that are Disney or owned
by Disney affiliates. They are just as bad with their agenda as TSC in my opinion.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess y’all better stop shopping at Walmart too, since they strongly support gay rights.
And did you know the NRA has a gay director of inclusion?
Stay at home, grow all your own food, and never go into town.


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

BadOregon said:


> While I don't agree with certain stores/corporations support of things I don't support, I have to be cognizant of the fact that they may be the only ones within an area where people can purchase things they need to have. Not everyone can drive hundreds of miles to support (or not support) a particular "wokeness". It is not my place to judge those who may have to shop there whether they want to or not. There are areas where TSC (or whoever) may be the only option.
> 
> How many of you folks getting all upset about it are no longer watching/purchasing/supporting Disney and all their affiliates? And your children/grandchildren, etc. There are a LOT of shows/movies/toys etc. that are Disney or owned
> by Disney affiliates. They are just as bad with their agenda as TSC in my opinion.


Disney is off our list of purchasing,or supporting.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Big_Al said:


> My God!!
> Has the Right become just another bunch of whining Karens exactly like the Left??
> Tractor Supply carries the animal feed brands that the wife prefers. I have bought my work boots there for years. Jeans and shirts, too.
> My last chainsaw came from TSC.
> I ain't about to change, either.


That right there is a defining difference between conservatives and liberals.

Conservatives will continue to buy stuff from stores that are openly socialist, and use internet sites run by socialists, and even support churches that are socialist.

But liberals---especially blacks---will NOT spend one penny with any company that gives a hint of being non-socialist. From a business standpoint, in the long run, that trend among consumers has evolved into all companies bending their knee to socialism. 

The only exception that I have noted is Hobby Lobby.

The new ESG score (a measure of a company's Environmental, Social, and Governance policies) gives buyers and investors a quick and easy measure of each company's socialist policies.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's a thought people... 

If you don't want your kids going to a drag show, then don't take them.

It really is that simple.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you don’t want to buy anything from a company that has a supply chain with ANYONE with a different political stance or religious beliefs than yours, you had better be freaking completely self sufficient. 

PLUS, with all the new evidence/research that gender confusion could have been caused by all the products with estrogenic properties we use on a daily basis, it could be that hostility toward LGBTQ is misplaced. They could be victims of environmental poisoning.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Big_Al said:


> Thank you.
> I can't stand him, he's such a "patriot" yet actively evaded the Vietnam draft by disgusting means.
> Anyone who doesn't know the story can find it on the web, complete with quotes from him. I hope the guy who had to go in his place made it back home.
> I wouldn't pizz on him if he was on fire.


I meant the dude with the YouTube channel. 
I just find him annoying.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

My wife works for Tractor Supply, she's been there many years. A new CEO took over a few years ago and he's been pushing the gl0b0h0m0 agenda pretty hard. During the 2016 election they changed their company slogan from "Country Strong" to "Stronger together" [ The Hillary Clinton campaign slogan].....so yeah, they've gone down that path in recent years.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ESG @ work


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> If you don’t want to buy anything from a company that has a supply chain with ANYONE with a different political stance or religious beliefs than yours, you had better be freaking completely self sufficient.
> 
> PLUS, with all the new evidence/research that gender confusion could have been caused by all the products with estrogenic properties we use on a daily basis, it could be that hostility toward LGBTQ is misplaced. They could be victims of environmental poisoning.


I think if they take a public political stance then it makes sense for someone with a contradictory view to stop doing business there. They're not just a store anymore, they are a political action center. Your contributions to the business are being used to directly oppose you. Its like Ukraine buying oil from Russia. There are still plenty of businesses that dont make political statements.

My fear is that if we dont make a stand to boycott these things now, our continued patronage will be used to impose these views on our world. We deal with some inconvenience maybe, in order to avoid the horrors of war or tyranny later.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

I don't give a crap what other people or stores do. If I need something and they have it at a fair price I'll buy it and go about my own business. There is not one single person or store that isn't guilty of sin and I still need to buy things so I get what I need and then leave. Not every employee at the stores that promote BS agree with the stores policies and they need jobs. I support those people.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

012345 said:


> I don't give a crap what other people or stores do. If I need something and they have it at a fair price I'll buy it and go about my own business. There is not one single person or store that isn't guilty of sin and I still need to buy things so I get what I need and then leave. Not every employee at the stores that promote BS agree with the stores policies and they need jobs. I support those people.


You know who never thinks that way? The other side. Thats why when you turn on the TV, radio, go to the movies, send your kid to school, work in a corporate setting, etc...their world view dominates and is imposed on you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

TS has a very low ESG score. That excludes them from certain investors. They will work to improve their score by adopting trans ideals, and other social topics.












https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/TSCO/sustainability?p=TSCO



Microsoft has the best ESG rating








Here's Our List Of The 100 Best ESG Companies 2021


Investors want stocks to align with their environmental, social and governance values. We rank 100 companies with top ESG and stock ratings.




www.investors.com


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Adirondackian said:


> You know who never thinks that way? The other side. That's why when you turn on the TV, radio, go to the movies, send your kid to school, work in a corporate setting, etc...their world view dominates and is imposed on you.


You are absolutely correct. Evil has been imposing on the people that follow God for thousands of years and God's Word gives us plenty of examples of how to deal with that. Basically, stay focused on God and let Him deal with them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Al said:


> I guess y’all better stop shopping at Walmart too, since they strongly support gay rights.
> And did you know the NRA has a gay director of inclusion?
> Stay at home, grow all your own food, and never go into town.


Unless they were against fighting in the Vietnam war, then boycotting is good...ok?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

012345 said:


> You are absolutely correct. Evil has been imposing on the people that follow God for thousands of years and God's Word gives us plenty of examples of how to deal with that. Basically, stay focused on God and let Him deal with them.


Well, God had better get busy because his work is piling up.

My fear is that the US will go the way of Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think we passed the S&G exit a few mile markers back.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

NRA_guy said:


> Well, God had better get busy because his work is piling up.
> 
> My fear is that the US will go the way of Sodom and Gomorrah.


God's Word tells us what to expect. Expect wrong to be right and right to be wrong. Expect things to be as they were in the days of Noah. Expect Evil to be running rampant. God doesn't need to "get busy" as He has already done all that was needed. When He does get "busy" it will be a "hell" of a ride for 7 years.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

So, a person shopping for goat feed in a rural area should drive farther for more expensive feed, stop buying from a certain store, and throw the grain producers/feed processors/suppliers/truck drivers/stocking employees/fork lift drivers/cashiers who have families to feed under the same bus, and vilify a business that doesn’t conform with “my views.”

That reminds me of the treatment handed out to the Chik Fil A.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Unless they were against fighting in the Vietnam war, then boycotting is good...ok?


I was against the Vietnam War too.
In fact I joined Vietnam Veterans Against The War soon after it was founded.
I still have my membership card.
I actually believed the war was wrong, unlike the protesting pukes that were just trying to save their skins and at the same time score with hippie chicks.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I meant the dude with the YouTube channel.
> I just find him annoying.


He's gone off the rails in the past few month. Doug had some good project ideas, and I watched a few until he started to go nutjob.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Riverdale said:


> He's gone off the rails in the past few month. Doug had some good project ideas, and I watched a few until he started to go nutjob.


Gotta get them clicks


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Al said:


> I was against the Vietnam War too.
> In fact I joined Vietnam Veterans Against The War soon after it was founded.
> I still have my membership card.
> I actually believed the war was wrong, unlike the protesting pukes that were just trying to save their skins and at the same time score with hippie chicks.


We all have our dislikes and reasons to protest.


----------



## karlsout067 (6 mo ago)

Big_Al said:


> I guess y’all better stop shopping at Walmart too, since they strongly support gay rights.
> And did you know the NRA has a gay director of inclusion?
> Stay at home, grow all your own food, and never go into town.


I don't shop at Wal-Mart, even though I'm a huge supporter of the 2nd amendment and own and use guns for hiunting and recreational use, I'm not an NRA member. I do support other agencies fighting for our rights though, We do grow our vegetables, beef, chicken, pork and some fruit from the greenhouse. For the time being, we still buy milk. My son, daughter in-law and grandson live in town so I do go when I need or want but if I have knowledge of a business with what "I" consider taking a direction against mine, I refuse to shop there. I literally just spent three times the amount for a pair of Channelock fencing pliers (because at least those particular pliers are made in the American plant) over the Diamond brand which is now made in China. To each their own but I would imagine we all have a point where we will/would take a stand.


----------



## karlsout067 (6 mo ago)

Pony said:


> You can use your money supporting whatever business you want.
> 
> When I know a business is actively supporting things that I know to be wrong, I no longer support that business.
> 
> That does not make me a whiny Karen. It makes me a person who does her best to be a good Steward with the money with which God has blessed her.


Incredibly well said. I agree 100%. I refuse to knowingly spend a penny supporting a group/business/agency/ or any other institution that goes against my moral beliefs. I literally do not care how far I have to drive to reach a different business or what it cost but I will not spend income at an establishment taking my $$$'s and turn it into a force against me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here’s a suggestion. Write a letter to each member of the board of directors.

Your missing dollars make no more difference than the boycott of Chik Fil A by the anti-whatevers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another option:
We create a voting majority by purchasing stock and unite with conservative stockholders to influence the corporate strategy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here’s a suggestion. Write a letter to each member of the board of directors.
> 
> Your missing dollars make no more difference than the boycott of Chik Fil A by the anti-whatevers.


In addition to the letter (good idea), use Twitter. I promise you they see them.

As an example with Tractor Supply use #LifeOutHere and @TractorSupply in your tweet.

Here are the board members





Tractor Supply Company - Investor Relations - Governance - Board of Directors







ir.tractorsupply.com





Here is the address
TSC Board of Directors
Tractor Supply Company
c/o Corporate Secretary
5401 Virginia Way
Brentwood, Tennessee 37027 

Here is their e-mail
[email protected]


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> So, a person shopping for goat feed in a rural area should drive farther for more expensive feed, stop buying from a certain store...


Ah...yes? Thats how a boycott works....and it does work. Considering men said goodbye to their families never to see them again, their bodies torn apart on battle fields to bring you freedom....I dont think driving out of your way for chicken feed is asking too much.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Almost every major corporation has human resource requirements and programs for “inclusion “, “diversity “, and other buzzwords.
So, if you are going to boycott everyone who does not line up with your political and moral beliefs you are going to live a life like a 17th century Mongolian goat herder.
Or be a hypocrite.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

My issue with all this is there are so many stores/entities owned by other entities that it is truly difficult (if not impossible)
to know who and what you are buying from and/or supporting. And to be honest, they are ALL guilty of something I don't
support. So, what the heck is the average person supposed to do? Starve themselves and their livestock, go without clothes, tools, supplies.... The list is endless. 

Adirondackian, driving out of your way is one thing. Just how far would out of your way be? 50 miles, 100 miles, where do you draw the line. Our nearest farm/feed store (not a TSC, by the way) is already a 30 minute drive, what exactly do you propose? The next one is an hour drive. (also not a TSC) but that ain't happenin'. Maybe you would, but I certainly can't/won't and still manage to cover my budget.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Big_Al said:


> Almost every major corporation has human resource requirements and programs for “inclusion “, “diversity “, and other buzzwords.
> So, if you are going to boycott everyone who does not line up with your political and moral beliefs you are going to live a life like a 17th century Mongolian goat herder.
> Or be a hypocrite.


They have those things because activist had an effect, while most of us sat quietly and let it happen.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Adirondackian, my grandfathers fought in North Africa and near the Mason Dixon Line. My father was on Iwo Jima. My husband served during the Cold War on air craft carriers and in submarine scouting planes. My son was in Iraq flying helicopters. My best friend was in Iraq building things while dodging sniper fire and incoming bombs.

They joined to serve the United States, which has a constitution guaranteeing my rights to make decisions, even on issues as small as the source of my goat, chicken, rabbit, and cattle feed.

Your attempt to shame me by citing military service is lame. Very very lame.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Writing headlines is tricky business. Read the actual article.









Tractor Supply Invests in BIPOC, LGBTQ and Women Farmers


Included in the community work the retailer Tractor Supply has embarked upon is partnering with a nonprofit to support women, BIPOC and LGBTQ farmers.



www.triplepundit.com


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Writing headlines is tricky business. Read the actual article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I said earlier and from your link
*Tractor Supply and its increased focus on ESG*​This year, Tractor Supply kicked off a five-year plan to boost the ranks of people of color at the manager level above by 50 percent; pledged a 35 percent increase in spend on diverse suppliers​​Tractor Supply Foundation has given $1.8 million during the past two years to AFT and other organizations it supports. AFT sought out women farmers, as well as those tilling the land who identify as Black, Indigenous and People of Color (BIPOC) and LGBTQ.​
There is much more at the link


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. You were/are correct. Here's what bewilders me -

People on this homesteading board that is populated by (primarily) law abiding, conservative people who ask WWJD on a regular basis get foamy at the mouth about a wonderful, useful company that chooses not to discriminate AND chooses to help any farmer, regardless of race, creed, heritage, or persuasion.

When/why did some people on this board decide that boycotting a company like that is a reasonable choice?

Is it just because LGBTQ is used in a sentence that points out that TSC will NOT discriminate? Wow. As we (collective use of the pronoun) don't know the reasons behind their choices, some members here are going to make an attempt to damage a corporation (and ALL of the people who work for and with them) that is trying to improve lives for a lot of farmers, WITHOUT PREJUDICE.

If Tractor Supply was hosting obscene activities in the aisles by the cat food, that would be a different matter. I haven't noticed a headline that says that.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

012345 said:


> God's Word tells us what to expect. Expect wrong to be right and right to be wrong. Expect things to be as they were in the days of Noah. Expect Evil to be running rampant. God doesn't need to "get busy" as He has already done all that was needed. When He does get "busy" it will be a "hell" of a ride for 7 years.


A person can find pretty much of anything they want to find in the Bible of their choice. Meanwhile those that help themselves can and should do so


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> So, a person shopping for goat feed in a rural area should drive farther for more expensive feed, stop buying from a certain store, and throw the grain producers/feed processors/suppliers/truck drivers/stocking employees/fork lift drivers/cashiers who have families to feed under the same bus, and vilify a business that doesn’t conform with “my views.”
> 
> That reminds me of the treatment handed out to the Chik Fil A.


So by shopping at the “ certain store” you are leaving that long list of people at the more expensive store destitute.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What? I think you have made assumptions and are experiencing a moment of failed logic.

Perhaps it was humor.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes. You were/are correct. Here's what bewilders me -
> 
> People on this homesteading board that is populated by (primarily) law abiding, conservative people who ask WWJD on a regular basis get foamy at the mouth about a wonderful, useful company that chooses not to discriminate AND chooses to help any farmer, regardless of race, creed, heritage, or persuasion.
> 
> ...


I agree.
And that was very well said.
It’s almost as if some are trying to live up to the left wing stereotype of conservatives as being white nationalists.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Riverdale said:


> He's gone off the rails in the past few month. Doug had some good project ideas, and *I watched a few until he started to go nutjob.*


Yeah... me too. Patera at Appalachian Homestead has gone the same route... I no longer watch her either.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

Ironbutt said:


> Did you know this about tractor supply?


Wacko Doug follows wacko Nugent. Shameless and angry pedo Ted Nugent. SMFH


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

Redlands Okie said:


> A person can find pretty much of anything they want to find in the Bible of their choice. Meanwhile those that help themselves can and should do so


True! The Bible is covers almost every aspect of life. Meanwhile, I do help myself which is why I have a homestead, why I joined this forum to learn. The Bible does not say "sit idle and don't help yourself" anywhere so not really sure I get your comment.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Big_Al said:


> I guess y’all better stop shopping at Walmart too, since they strongly support gay rights.
> And did you know the NRA has a gay director of inclusion?
> *Stay at home, grow all your own food, and never go into town.*


I do exactly that... with a very, very few minor exceptions.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Teacher, which is the great commandment in the Law?
And he said to him, “You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.
“This is the great and first commandment.
“And a second is like it: You shall love your neighbor as yourself.”
Matthew 22: 36-39 ESV

There needs to be more attention paid to this short teaching of Jesus Christ


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

hograssle said:


> Wacko Doug follows wacko Nugent. Shameless and angry pedo Ted Nugent. SMFH


Such eloquence... did you have a career in public speaking???


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Is it just because LGBTQ is used in a sentence


I think so. Many people are upset about trying to normalize gender transition.



Big_Al said:


> conservatives as being white nationalists.


I am a nationalist. I am white. Why should I apologize or be ashamed of those facts.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

012345 said:


> True! The Bible is covers almost every aspect of life. Meanwhile, I do help myself which is why I have a homestead, why I joined this forum to learn. The Bible does not say "sit idle and don't help yourself" anywhere so not really sure I get your comment.


My comment had two parts. 

1. Which bible, there area variety around the world. Assuming others bible of choice (religion) can result in a lot of confusion. 

2. A person should do what they can, not rely on someone else or something else to do it for them. Seems you do some on your own.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

HDRider said:


> I am a nationalist. I am white. Why should I apologize or be ashamed of those facts.


White nationalists have their very own forum, perhaps you may be interested.
www.stormfront.org


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Big_Al said:


> White s have their very own forum, perhaps you may be interested.
> www.stormfront.org


You don't even know what a nationalist is


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What? I think you have made assumptions and are experiencing a moment of failed logic.
> 
> Perhaps it was humor.


No lack of logic. Shopping one stores always leaves the other stores workers and supply chain out of the money. No big deal, just the way it works.
You seem like a pretty sharp person so mostly intended as a bit of humor.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

If we are going to pick a supply store by a religious agenda, we better have that agenda straight. Some need to learn the source of their ethics counsels us to ask no questions in the marketplace, and also tells us these "special groups" are not the problem, they are the symptom. That when the "good people" no long obey they are given over to disordered thinking and THEN there is a proliferation of the special groups. 

If we are going to pick a supply store based on a political agenda, we better not have a retirement account, a pension, money in the bank, or a savings account. Guarantee you those are all invested in those undesirable firms.

But there life goes again. Just when I want to get het up and point my finger at someone, the rest of them on my hand are pointing back at me.

Nah, no more Patera, no more Doug, but I sure do like Little Blessed Nest!


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Big_Al said:


> White nationalists have their very own forum, perhaps you may be interested.
> www.stormfront.org


Ethno-nationalist/National socialists (Nazis) are not the same as being a nationalist... nor is "white" nationalist. If you are going to imply that someone is a Nazi, you should have at least some idea of what you speak.

Nationalist (without the white or socialist label) is merely having a strong love of one's nation... do you not love your nation?

The left has wrongly tried very hard to combine all those terms... do you support that or just not have a clue?


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> Nationalist (without the white or socialist label) is merely having a strong love of one's nation... do you not love your nation?
> 
> The left has wrongly tried very hard to combine all those terms... do you support that or just not have a clue?


I love America enough to die for it.
How about you? Willing to die for America, and ALL its citizens? Black, white, gay, straight, lesbian, rich, poor, even drag queens? 
How about it?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Big_Al said:


> I love America enough to die for it.
> How about you? Willing to die for America, and ALL its citizens? Black, white, gay, straight, lesbian, rich, poor, even drag queens?
> How about it?


Absolutely... almost did several times. In fact, one could say I almost made a career out of it.

With all do respect to your service, that high horse you are riding is not so grand around here... there are plenty on this forum who have served our nation and ALL it's citizens in a number of capacities. 

Just a note... I have no issues regarding what color someone is, who (or how or what) someone chooses to have sex with, how much money they have, or how they dress. The only issue I do have is what someone is exposing my kids (grandkids now) to.


----------



## karlsout067 (6 mo ago)

Big_Al said:


> Almost every major corporation has human resource requirements and programs for “inclusion “, “diversity “, and other buzzwords.
> So, if you are going to boycott everyone who does not line up with your political and moral beliefs you are going to live a life like a 17th century Mongolian goat herder.
> Or be a hypocrite.


Just me, but, I will not spend a single penny with a store, company or corporation where I have knowledge of their direction going against my own. It's along the same lines of paying more for American made products vs buying foreign made for less. I'll pay the extra it every time. I guess all I need is a time machine, some property in Mongolia and a herd of goats. I've previously said I think there is something we will all take a stand either for or against. "That" just depends on the individual. I used to work with a guy that was a satanist and even though he never participated in a human sacrifice, he totally believed in them and hoped eventually to do so. We never spent a moment together after clocking out. That is not something/someone I support or am willing to be associated with. I'll be repetitive, we all have something we will take a stand for or against....at least I hope.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Adirondackian, my grandfathers fought in North Africa and near the Mason Dixon Line. My father was on Iwo Jima. My husband served during the Cold War on air craft carriers and in submarine scouting planes. My son was in Iraq flying helicopters. My best friend was in Iraq building things while dodging sniper fire and incoming bombs.
> 
> They joined to serve the United States, which has a constitution guaranteeing my rights to make decisions, even on issues as small as the source of my goat, chicken, rabbit, and cattle feed.
> 
> Your attempt to shame me by citing military service is lame. Very very lame.


Given your family background I would think you would be the first one to step up and be willing to sacrifice in order to fight evil. Knowing what happens when evil gets too powerful to conquer with small sacrifices...our sons and grandsons end up paying the ultimate sacrifice down the line.

But I respect your decision and absolutely understand you have a right to do business with whoever you want. Not trying to "shame you", just trying to understand why you would take that position.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Big_Al said:


> White nationalists have their very own forum, perhaps you may be interested.
> www.stormfront.org


So what is it that you object to most; His being white or his being a nationalist? Or is it just the combination of the two?


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

homesteadforty said:


> Absolutely... almost did several times. In fact, one could say I almost made a career out of it.
> 
> With all do respect to your service, that high horse you are riding is not so grand around here... there are plenty on this forum who have served our nation and ALL it's citizens in a number of capacities.
> 
> Just a note... I have no issues regarding what color someone is, who (or how or what) someone chooses to have sex with, how much money they have, or how they dress. The only issue I do have is what someone is exposing my kids (grandkids now) to.


You asked me if I love our country.
I answered.
And asked you the same question in return.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Big_Al said:


> I love America enough to die for it.
> How about you? Willing to die for America, and ALL its citizens? Black, white, gay, straight, lesbian, rich, poor, even drag queens?
> How about it?


Yes, and the ones who decided they wouldn't go to Vietnam to fight. Them too, right?


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Yes, and the ones who decided they wouldn't go to Vietnam to fight. Them too, right?


“America “, as a collective, includes those sissy boys too. Such as Ted Nugent, Donald Trump, Joe Biden, Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Here’s a suggestion. Write a letter to each member of the board of directors.
> 
> Your missing dollars make no more difference than the boycott of Chik Fil A by the anti-whatevers.


My missing dollars may or may not make a difference to them. A letter to the board of directors probably won't make a difference to them, either.

It DOES make a difference to ME. 

My moral choice. I refuse to knowingly support any company that blatantly endorses the destruction of the family, and the destruction of our country. 

I don't have to look at those people in the mirror. I do have to be able to know that I made the right choice, the God-pleasing choice, no matter if it makes a difference to any other human being.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Big_Al said:


> Teacher, which is the great commandment in the Law?
> And he said to him, “You shall love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.
> “This is the great and first commandment.
> “And a second is like it: You shall love your neighbor as yourself.”
> ...


There needs to be more attention paid to the ENTIRE Word of God.

Taking the Word out of context is probably the most deplorable action I can think of.

As the late Rich Mullins sang, "It don't do to preach on Matthew
If you have not yet read Mark."

I heartily encourage you to study the entire Book, and consider things IN CONTEXT, before you dare to use the Bible to win an argument online.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I encourage you to study the history of what we call the Bible in America. It likely is not what you think it is.

Discussion of translation issues and which books are included.









‎Buddha at the Gas Pump: 669. Neil Douglas-Klotz on Apple Podcasts


‎Show Buddha at the Gas Pump, Ep 669. Neil Douglas-Klotz - Nov 10, 2022



podcasts.apple.com





An excellent book. 

In the Beginning: The Story of the King James Bible and How it Changed a Nation, a Language, and a Culture Hardcover – April 10, 2001
by Alister McGrath (Author)

“The King James Bible is the most familiar and widely read Bible translation in the world, recognized for centuries as both a religious and literary classic. But the origins of this masterpiece are far from what one might expect, and its beginnings lie in murder, deceit, bitter political feuds, and religious conflicts so intense they threatened the unity of England. The struggle to translate the Bible into English was a passionate cause, in the name of which crusaders fought, were imprisoned, and were sometimes even executed_like William Tyndale, whose efforts to translate the New Testament into English led him to a gruesome death. Now, Alister McGrath explores the origins of this monumental work and delves into the forces that brought it into being, illuminating a particularly volatile and culturally rich period in European history.”


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Pony said:


> My moral choice. I refuse to knowingly support any company that blatantly endorses the destruction of the family, and the destruction of our country.


Therein lies the problem. "Knowingly". You might have to dig a ways to find out who owns what company. I am quite sure that there are a lot of things we "unknowingly" support because we don't have hours/days to dig for that information.
And don't say "just Google it", I don't believe everything I read on the internet. Do any of you?

I agree, if I know and can avoid it, I will.

Also, again with the Bible thing.To which version, revision or edition do you refer. And is that just "your" bible or other religions' bible?


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Pony said:


> There needs to be more attention paid to the ENTIRE Word of God.
> 
> Taking the Word out of context is probably the most deplorable action I can think of.
> 
> ...


Yea!!
The first time I’ve been called deplorable since Hillary Clinton!!

(And yes, Pony, I still love you as a child of God)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Pondering what it means to “sacrifice to fight evil” in this discussion.

Do you believe that Tractor Supply’s support of farmers (without prejudice) is evil?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

This whole thing is irritating me beyond words.

I was not the one who started cherry-picking Bible verses. If you have chosen to do a cursory study into the Bible, and that is where you stop, then you have no room to speak. Oh, I know you will, of course, but frankly, dragging out that red herring in an attempt to obfuscate the difference between right and wrong is just so much smoke blowing. 

TSC knowingly and willingly supported a group that is anti-family, despite their so-called "family friendly" event. 

Because of their action, I will not support TSC. 

Y'all talk out both sides of your mouths. 

I'm going back to the livestock forums.


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pondering what it means to “sacrifice to fight evil” in this discussion.
> 
> Do you believe that Tractor Supply’s support of farmers (without prejudice) is evil?


This is getting of the conversation, sorry. Worked at TSC in early 2000's. Was great to the farmers. Then they started bringing in managers from a big time ,maybe one of the biggest, and things changeed. Prices were raised on special order iteams drasticly, most of the things orderd were farmers. Limits spent on time with custemers, didn't set well with farmers, and non farming things from china took over much of the floor space. Personal belief is they are not for the farmers. Sell some feed, but most of the store is not for farmers. .....Sorry for the rant. Now back to the discussion.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

I'll be looking for another place to buy my chicken feed, in Louisburgh. I don't believe voting in elections matters very much, but I strongly believe that where I spend my money is a vote that counts, so I'll make the trek to Louisburgh, and check out their Carlie C's while I'm there (much cheaper than my local food dog). Any company which resists the corporate social credit score deserves the vote of people who give a damn about self-determination, whose party should include everyone on this forum.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Tractor Supply is a department store that evolved as fewer farmers bought things there. This doesn’t make them evil.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Why such a kerfuffle over the urban cowboy store?


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

In our area of three small towns, there are four mom and pop feed stores.
None of them carry what my wife considers decent grade feed.
Chicken feed is one thing, Southern States is ok.
But her old mare requires a senior blend and Purina is the best. Not Nutrena, which the local feed stores carry.
Nor do they carry shredded beet pulp without molasses.
TSC carries the horse feed and beet pulp, so TSC gets our money.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

Put your money where your mouth is, is all that we are talking about. Some don't have the choice or options and others do. Whoever can, do not support woke, because it will lead to what is happening in the netherlands right now, and anyone with a conscience can't support that. For those with the wanna-do and where-withal, making your own feed is becoming an increasingly viable option. If anyone here has done it, please, it warrants a thread.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> Well, God had better get busy because his work is piling up.
> 
> My fear is that the US will go the way of Sodom and Gomorrah.


Babylon in Revelation would be more accurate.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I look at it this way, I can buy my little bit of merchandise at TSC or drive twice as far to spend more money on trash at a crappy store that actively violates the Ohio laws of merchantability and accurate retail pricing. In addition to spending more money there, I can also spend more to support OPEC and the foreign nations (which may or may not be our enemies) from which we buy crude oil.

But I would most certainly boycott the venue that hosted a production of Drag Queen story time. The big problem is not the faceless corporations that may or may not have supported the show. The big problem is the group that set up and hosted such a show. It doesn't matter how much money is behind the show, if no one attends it was all for nothing.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Pondering what it means to “sacrifice to fight evil” in this discussion.
> 
> Do you believe that Tractor Supply’s support of farmers (without prejudice) is evil?


I dont know Tractor Supply's stance, Im going on the assumption of the OP that they are promoting LGBTQ....what letter is missing from that string? There's only one letter missing...the S. When I hear "I support LGBTQ" I hear "I dont support straight people". When I hear "Black Lives Matter" I hear "white lives dont matter". Otherwise, why not just say "all lives matter"? Why say "LGBTQ", why not say we support all lifestyle choices? Because they want to leave one out.

Martin Luither King wanted people to be judged by the content of their character, not their skin color. Everyone should be treated equally regardless of their skin color, sexual orientation, religion, etc The modern leftist wants the complete opposite, they want to draw lines, separate everyone into categories, and assign special rights based on each person's race, creed, and color. That is bigotry and I oppose it.

LGBTQ "rights" are sexist and bigoted. "Black lives Matter" is a bigoted statement. You cant run around saying "white lives matter". Everyone should have the SAME rights, and everyone's life matters equally. If you promote everyone in a company except one person, it is the exact same as demoting that one person.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You might want to read the article.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You might want to read the article.


I watched enough to see that the claim is that TS is funding and supporting LGBTQ events involving children....IF TRUE, I object to that. I havent done any personal research to determine the validity of that claim. So, for now, Im still shopping at TSC. 

If I learn that those claims are true, I will take my business elsewhere. Fair enough?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That wasn’t in the article that I posted.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Who cares? How does it impact your life personally? Are they forcing you to do anything? 

How is it affecting your family life? A family is made up of people. If your family is made up of a woman and a man, that's absolutely fine. Why you should have the right to dictate to others how they should form a family just boggles the mind.

I get so frustrated reading the absolute extremism of personal ideas of how things should be according to them. I don't care which party you affiliate with. It's a waste of time and energy. Find ways to channel all of that time and energy into something worthwhile and quit obsessing over things you don't agree with.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree that everyone should do, or not do, as their conscience leads them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

robin416 said:


> Who cares? How does it impact your life personally? Are they forcing you to do anything?
> 
> How is it affecting your family life? A family is made up of people. If your family is made up of a woman and a man, that's absolutely fine. Why you should have the right to dictate to others how they should form a family just boggles the mind.
> 
> I get so frustrated reading the absolute extremism of personal ideas of how things should be according to them. I don't care which party you affiliate with. It's a waste of time and energy. Find ways to channel all of that time and energy into something worthwhile and quit obsessing over things you don't agree with.


What "absolute extremism" are you referring to?

Some things that don't affect us personally will affect our kids, grandkids and on.
Or, wrong is just wrong. Evil is evil.

I didn't get the part where anyone is dictating, maybe I missed that. Opinions and choices to boycott are not in themselves dictating. I see it as just exercising the freedom to do so.
Maybe while paying for your bag of cracked corn and rebar one might leave a tract on how to be saved. The clerk, or janitor or passing customer can choose to pick it up, throw it away or not. Same difference in my mind.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

For those thinking they are defending God by boycotting a farm store: Sodom and Gomorrah according the Bible were not destroyed because of their final detestable practices. Read the whole OT, not just Genesis. Look it up. They were given over to those practices because of their hard, inhospitable, uncaring hearts.

God won't be apologizing to Sodom and Gomorrah if He does not smite the USA OVER alphabet soup activities. That we HAVE this proliferation of alphabet soup activities is BECAUSE He has already given over those straight, upstanding, highly Christian but selfish, lying, fornicating, idolatrous folks to reprobate minds.

Vote with your money, absolutely. But kid not yourself that going after Tractor Supply is defending God. It is just throwing shade on "someone else" rather than cleaning up our own lives.

Bringing conviction is the job of the Holy Spirit. Wrath and vengeance belong to the Father. None of those are our jobs. 

But a first time trip down the aisle in repentance or a second trip down the aisle for repentance and rededication, just might change the world.

Sorry to bring in religion, but throwing this in since some are making it a question of loyalty to Christ to boycott Tractor Supply. It most certainly is not. If it were, Paul would not have eaten meat sacrificed to idols and sold in the shambles.

I would agree this situation is a call for revival. But rather than sending our feet to another feed store, we should be off them and on our knees to clean up our own lives.

Preaching over, returning you to your regular channel, and apologies to those not bringing religion into this anyway.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Who cares? How does it impact your life personally? Are they forcing you to do anything?


Who cares what pronouns I use? THEY DO

Who cares what my opinion about their lives are? THEY DO

Who's trying to teach MY kids what to think about sexuality and gender?? THEY ARE

Are you kidding me? Who's bothering who? Why should they care what me and my family think about their lifestyle? Why dont THEY mind THEIR business and go channel their energies into something worthwhile? Why are they obsessed with the fact that I dont agree with their ways?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Because you and others like you voice your low opinions of them on a regular basis. This whole alphabet thing happened because too many could not keep their mouths shut about how awful they were. 

How is teaching our children to be inclusive of everyone no matter their sexual preference a terrible thing? They don't have to be best friends. They don't have to invite them to dinner. All they need to know is that there are others not like them and that it's not a bad thing.

The kids will figure it out no matter how hard you try to keep the knowledge away from them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have found NO confirmation that any TSC hosted a drag queen event.


----------



## karlsout067 (6 mo ago)

Replying to 
I REMOVED THE NAME
Unfortunately, inaccurate information has been posted about this event. Here is the latest information: The event took place at a park in Waco and not at a Tractor Supply store. Before the event, the organizers assured us that it would be family-friendly and made no mention of any inappropriate entertainment. We do not condone this kind of behavior at any event we support. We have expressed our strong concerns and disappointment about this to the organizers, who were also taken aback. Our goal at this event was to inform attendees about the quality careers we offer and to support our community. Anyone who shops with us knows we proudly serve a diverse customer base, and we support many community organizations including the 4-H and FFA.

I researched a bit and found the above info on Twitter. as a response to someone questioning the very info on this thread. It is up to each individual to believe it for truth or not. If you believe it, it seems as though TSC wanted no part in the topic we are all discussing/cussing/debating. Well, at least according to this particular question and answer from that individual.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

This seems to be a case of keeping the easily stirred up, stirred up.
There are manipulators of information on both the left AND the right.
Which is one huge reason we no longer watch TV in our house, and haven’t for years.
There are Karen’s on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You might want to read the article.


i read the article, and I’m not taking a position on boycotting TSC, but based on this comment I’m not sure if you didn’t read the article or if you’re intentionally mischaracterizing the situation:



Alice In TX/MO said:


> …People on this homesteading board that is populated by (primarily) law abiding, conservative people who ask WWJD on a regular basis get foamy at the mouth about a wonderful, useful company that chooses not to discriminate AND chooses to help any farmer, regardless of race, creed, heritage, or persuasion.
> 
> …some members here are going to make an attempt to damage a corporation (and ALL of the people who work for and with them) that is trying to improve lives for a lot of farmers, WITHOUT PREJUDICE.


I haven’t seen anyone upset that TSC is trying to remove prejudice, and the article you posted is boasting of TSC (and the mentioned foundation they support) actively applying prejudice. _That’s_ the problem.



> This year, Tractor Supply kicked off a five-year plan to boost the ranks of people of color at the manager level above by 50 percent;


Unless I’m misreading that, TSC is proudly stating that they plan to use race as a criteria in their hiring and promotions decision-making.



> But for the most recent phase of grant applications, AFT sought out women farmers, as well as those tilling the land who identify as Black, Indigenous and People of Color (BIPOC) and LGBTQ.


This says that the foundation they loudly and proudly support is prioritizing grants according to skin color, underwear contents, and sexual preferences.

It’s all couched in flowery language about supporting their diversifying customer base, and that alone would be all well and good. If I found out that TSC was actively discriminating against women farmers or black farmers, or farmers who can watch their breeding stock daily and STILL not be sure about which bathroom to use, then I would find that offensive. I would find that worthy of considering a boycott. But, that’s not what they’re doing.

TSC isn’t saying that they’re not going to discriminate. They’re telling us that they plan to actively discriminate… and they’re proud of it. That should piss all of us off.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I guess I took away that TSC is supporting folks who apply for grants, regardless of various traits. Maybe I missed something.

I also have not found anything about a drag dog show.

Maybe my piss trigger requires a stronger pull.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I guess I took away that TSC is supporting folks who apply for grants, regardless of various traits. Maybe I missed something.


I think you did.
This doesn’t say that they’re suddenly allowing brown folks and women to apply for grants, and it certainly doesn’t say they’re selecting them “regardless of various traits”. It says exactly the opposite. It says that they’re seeking out applications based on various traits. 


> But for the most recent phase of grant applications, AFT sought out women farmers, as well as those tilling the land who identify as Black, Indigenous and People of Color (BIPOC) and LGBTQ.


Regarding their hiring statement:


> This year, Tractor Supply kicked off a five-year plan to boost the ranks of people of color at the manager level above by 50 percent;


That’s not saying that TSC is just going to support applicants who happen to have brown skin. That’s saying that they intend to actively make hiring and promoting decisions based on skin color. To come at that from another angle, how else do you suppose that one would achieve the stated goal _without_ making skin color a selection criteria?

I get making a personal judgment call as to how much to let a business’ social policies affect your decision to patronize it, but if a company came out and said they intended to consciously inject more racism into their hiring practices would you really see that as a good or even a defensible thing?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s a thing. It’s not even a new thing. My older son, high school valedictorian, was passed over for the Naval Academy in favor of brown skinned applicants with lower scores. Yeah, I was not happy. But, I don’t boycott air shows featuring the Blue Angels. 

Maybe I am burned out on outrage. Maybe I figure next year, it will just be something else.

Getting older is interesting. One’s perspective really changes after seeing so much outrage simply fizzle. I remember the riots at the 1968 Democratic Convention, the students shot at Kent State, the Vietnam War, Watergate, the oil spill from the Exxon Valdez, the murders attributed to the Clinton cartel, the barracks bombing in Beirut, Desert Storm, September 11, Benghazi, and Epstein’s island. Did outrage over any of that have any lasting effect?

We got our hopes up for no new taxes, then change, and then making American great again. How is that working out for any of us?

Bah, humbug.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

Big_Al said:


> I guess y’all better stop shopping at Walmart too, since they strongly support gay rights.
> And did you know the NRA has a gay director of inclusion?
> Stay at home, grow all your own food, and never go into town.


And then we have the likes of Lindsey Graham, who remains in the closet.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I meant the dude with the YouTube channel.
> I just find him annoying.


Me too. He's a poser in uniform to boot.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> And then we have the likes of Lindsey Graham, who remains in the closet.


Pointing out someone's supposed sexuality, as if they owe you an explanation, seems a bit odd.
So is using it as a pejorative.
Seems indicative of the modern progressive I suppose.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Such eloquence... did you have a career in public speaking???


Does pedo Teddy have eloquence? His foaming at the mouth kills it for me. Crapping himself to beat the draft doesn't make me respect him either. How about adopting an underage girl to avoid sexual abuse charges? Research it if you're interested. Ted is a pig. How do you sugar coat that?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> Me too. He's a poser in uniform to boot.


I don't watch much of the guy but I have met him. He seems to get quite a bit done on his little 11 acre patch and must be qualified enough that he makes a good living off his channel and is featured at homesteading shows.
I guess he isn't of the right political leaning.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Pointing out someone's supposed sexuality, as if they owe you an explanation, seems a bit odd.
> So is using it as a pejorative.
> Seems indicative of the modern progressive I suppose.


Sure seems like Republican gays remain in the Closet though doesn't it? It just seems dishonest but not surprisingly so, considering.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> I don't watch much of the guy but I have met him. He seems to get quite a bit done on his little 11 acre patch and must be qualified enough that he makes a good living off his channel and is featured at homesteading shows.
> I guess he isn't of the right political leaning.


He's an alarmist as well as a poser. Now that I know he's an ally of mad dog Ted I think even less of him.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> Does pedo Teddy have eloquence? His foaming at the mouth kills it for me. Crapping himself to beat the draft doesn't make me respect him either. How about adopting an underage girl to avoid sexual abuse charges? Research it if you're interested. Ted is a pig. How do you sugar coat that?


I just did. You really have to chase down some 3rd world links to get that. The top link in google is pasted with "False" and "Unverified". I guess Faxs are the same as Facts.
BTW, are you aware that most rock stars have a tendency to sleep with young girls? God forbid you ever read their lyrics.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> He's an alarmist as well as a poser. Now that I know he's an ally of mad dog Ted I think even less of him.


Is being an alarmist bad in itself? Just asking.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> I just did. You really have to chase down some 3rd world links to get that. The top link in google is pasted with "False" and "Unverified". I guess Faxs are the same as Facts.
> BTW, are you aware that most rock stars have a tendency to sleep with young girls? God forbid you ever read their lyrics.


The information is well known and at least some of it was admitted to by Ted and published. That is, before Ted decided to claim it was untrue. Sleeping with underaged girls when you're 30 is a felony regardless of who does it. I guess rape is okay if you're a musician?


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Is being an alarmist bad in itself? Just asking.


When you get people worked up Alex Jones style I think is. No matter. IMO the guy is a poser and I'm honestly not that impressed with the Amish in the first place. Cults are not my thing. Silly me.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nope. You should print out your links on some fresh paper and send it into Merrick Garland. He must not read Did Ted Nugent Adopt an Underage Girl So He Could Marry Her?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> . Cults are not my thing. Silly me.


Labeling people in a negative light based on your presumption of their sexuality is though. Ok, got it.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Nope. You should print out your links on some fresh paper and send it into Merrick Garland. He must not read Did Ted Nugent Adopt an Underage Girl So He Could Marry Her?


Unproven but if false why did Ted admit or brag about at least some of these things? Joan Jett Deflects Ted Nugent Criticism, Cites 1977 High Times Interview
There's A link.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Labeling people in a negative light based on your presumption of their sexuality is though. Ok, got it.


The only negative light Involved is when people hide who/what they are. Cults (members) often hide behind some imagined charm about them, and, just like (members of) more mainstream religions, are often guilty of some pretty horrendous Crimes. Abuse is high among the Amish. Everything from puppy mills to incest.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Nope. You should print out your links on some fresh paper and send it into Merrick Garland. He must not read Did Ted Nugent Adopt an Underage Girl So He Could Marry Her?


Is Teddy a liar then? I mean the perv tells on himself. Ted Nugent Speaks on Getting Underage Girls Signed Over to Him in Old Clip


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> The only negative light Involved is when people hide who/what they are. Cults (members) often hide behind some imagined charm about them, and, just like (members of) more mainstream religions, are often guilty of some pretty horrendous Crimes. Abuse is high among the Amish. Everything from puppy mills to incest.


Why is having to know someone's sexual preference your business?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> Unproven but if false why did Ted admit or brag about at least some of these things? Joan Jett Deflects Ted Nugent Criticism, Cites 1977 High Times Interview
> There's A link.


So Ted Nugent keeps your rage flowing, ok.
Ever heard of Motley Crew? Aerosmith? Jerry Lee Lewis?


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Why is having to know someone's sexual preference your business?


It may or may not be my business. Why would someone be ashamed of what they are? Because their base won't approve? Someone's tax returns may or may not be their base's business but it's kind of hard to tell without seeing them. What makes A swamp? If not dishonesty then you tell me.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> So Ted Nugent keeps your rage flowing, ok.
> Ever heard of Motley Crew? Aerosmith? Jerry Lee Lewis?
> View attachment 116406


You don't seem to be aware of Nugent's rage. Also, a Rapist is a rapist. Their names don't matter. Someone else does it or did it so green light for Ted? Where's the logic?


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> So Ted Nugent keeps your rage flowing, ok.
> Ever heard of Motley Crew? Aerosmith? Jerry Lee Lewis?
> View attachment 116406


The Jerry Lee Lewis comment... Speaks for itself. You left out Elvis. If someone lacks integrity then they simply do.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> It may or may not be my business. Why would someone be ashamed of what they are? Because their base won't approve? Someone's tax returns may or may not be their base's business but it's kind of hard to tell without seeing them. What makes A swamp? If not dishonesty then you tell me.


Please give an example of when a public figure's sexuality is your business?
Why is someone telling you it is none of your business an admission of shame?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> The Jerry Lee Lewis comment... Speaks for itself. You left out Elvis. If someone lacks integrity then they simply do.


You probably shouldn't listen to music.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> You don't seem to be aware of Nugent's rage. Also, a Rapist is a rapist. Their names don't matter. Someone else does it or did it so green light for Ted? Where's the logic?


If only he had a laptop.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> If only he had a laptop.


Criminals shouldn't have status. Not even at the Jackson County Sherriff's Dept. Laptop or not.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> i read the article, and I’m not taking a position on boycotting TSC, but based on this comment I’m not sure if you didn’t read the article or if you’re intentionally mischaracterizing the situation:
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen anyone upset that TSC is trying to remove prejudice, and the article you posted is boasting of TSC (and the mentioned foundation they support) actively applying prejudice. _That’s_ the problem.
> ...


Based on this post, Id have to conclude that TSC is an incredibly bigoted company. All you have to do in order to see clearly is turn their group preferences around;

 "*But for the most recent phase of grant applications, AFT sought out women farmers, as well as those tilling the land who identify as Black, Indigenous and People of Color (BIPOC) and LGBTQ"*

Lets reverse that and see how that sounds; *"But for the most recent phase of grant pplications, AFT sought out MEN farmers, as well as those tilling the land who identify as White, European descent, Caucasian, and straight"*

If that sounds bigoted to you [ and it is ] then you have to acknowledge that the first statement is equally bigoted [assuming you arent a bigot and you believe all people should be treated equally ]. If the second statement is bigoted than the first one is too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This is from the Brighter Future Fund webpage,

"AFT seeks to support farmers across America through the Brighter Future Fund. We also recognize that social and racial injustices are entrenched in the history of our nation and our agricultural system. Our past informs inequities that persist today, and marginalized agricultural producers have been denied equal opportunity to prosper, facing challenges such as loan discrimination, barriers to accessing federal and private programs, exploitative labor practices, intimidation, and theft and appropriation of land.

In recognition of the need for greater equity and inclusion for all groups who have been, and still are, marginalized, we aim to support these producers through the Brighter Future Fund. For 2022-23, we are focused on providing resources to beginning, women and veteran farmers, as well as those historically resilient farmers identifying as socially disadvantaged in alignment with the USDA."









Future Brighter Future Fund Applicants


AFT seeks to support farmers across America through the Brighter Future Fund. We are focused on providing resources to beginning, women and veteran farmers, as well as those historically resilient farmers identifying as socially disadvantaged in alignment with the USDA. Learn more here.




farmland.org





Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

So, bigotry and discrimination to fight bigotry and discrimination?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

BlackRock is the leader pushing ESG. BlackRock is the world's largest asset manager, with US$10 trillion in assets under management as of January 2022. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598334062447529984


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Adirondackian said:


> So, bigotry and discrimination to fight bigotry and discrimination?


Affirmative action, at the private level, actually makes sense in an environment of systemic (public) racism or sexism. If the system is set up to disadvantage a certain group, and a company decides to provide affirmative opportunities for that disadvantaged group, that is commendable. For instance, a company that actively seeks out convicted felon employment applicants can serve a positive function.

The problem we’re facing is that we’ve long-since defeated systemic racism and sexism. That some racists and sexists still exist is not evidence of systemic racism. The fact that that view is so unpopular and considered worthy of shame is proof that it is no longer systemic.

There’s a lot of money in racism and sexism, though, so the racism and sexism industries can’t let the notion of a systemic problem die. They need racism and sexism to be perceived as strong and growing, and the ESG push has become a way for them to really increase the velocity of the money.

It’s a little bit ironic that slavery and the disenfranchisement of women survived as long as it did because of profit motivations, and racism and sexism are now being kept alive and well for profit motivations but by the other side.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

hograssle said:


> Does pedo Teddy have eloquence? His foaming at the mouth kills it for me. Crapping himself to beat the draft doesn't make me respect him either. How about adopting an underage girl to avoid sexual abuse charges? Research it if you're interested. Ted is a pig. How do you sugar coat that?


I didn't say anything at all about Nugent. I was speaking of the mindless, worthless, trolling drivel that seems to be the only way you are capable of speaking.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

hograssle said:


> Sure seems like Republican gays remain in the Closet though doesn't it? It just seems dishonest but not surprisingly so, considering.


I don't know about that... I just don't obsess over who's doing what with who like you seem too. Kinda seems like you may be overcompensating for something in your own life. Are you being dishonest too?


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Affirmative action, at the private level, actually makes sense in an environment of systemic (public) racism or sexism. If the system is set up to disadvantage a certain group, and a company decides to provide affirmative opportunities for that disadvantaged group, that is commendable. For instance, a company that actively seeks out convicted felon employment applicants can serve a positive function.
> 
> The problem we’re facing is that we’ve long-since defeated systemic racism and sexism. That some racists and sexists still exist is not evidence of systemic racism. The fact that that view is so unpopular and considered worthy of shame is proof that it is no longer systemic.
> 
> ...


Exactly, which is why they can never acknowledge that we've reached an acceptable point of equality. This will go on and on forever, long after any semblance of discrimination against minorities has passed [ we're already there ], until we have a two tiered society where people that are part of selected groups have more rights and privileges than others.

They re effectively creating a permanent caste system.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Adirondackian said:


> Exactly, which is why they can never acknowledge that we've reached an acceptable point of equality. This will go on and on forever, long after any semblance of discrimination against minorities has passed [ we're already there ], until we have a two tiered society where people that are part of selected groups have more rights and privileges than others.
> 
> They re effectively creating a permanent caste system.


And that’s exactly where Communism/Oligarchy/Monarchy always leads. This whole equity movement is undeniably a Marxist ploy and nothing more.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Class warfare 2.0


----------



## chickflick (Oct 20, 2003)

robin416 said:


> Because you and others like you voice your low opinions of them on a regular basis. This whole alphabet thing happened because too many could not keep their mouths shut about how awful they were.
> 
> How is teaching our children to be inclusive of everyone no matter their sexual preference a terrible thing? They don't have to be best friends. They don't have to invite them to dinner. All they need to know is that there are others not like them and that it's not a bad thing.
> 
> The kids will figure it out no matter how hard you try to keep the knowledge away from them.


That would be fine, except the ‘teachings’ include very pornographic images, language, and narratives, as well as outright INSTRUCTIONS on the How of it all, and at inappropriate ages. Gay or Straight- sex teachings are NOT the domain of ANYONE but a Parent. Period!


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> I don't know about that... I just don't obsess over who's doing what with who like you seem too. Kinda seems like you may be overcompensating for something in your own life. Are you being dishonest too?


When a high profile politician gets nailed for child porn they seem to generally be republican. Of course they accuse the left of being Pervs. In any case, a dress up Amish and a pedophile rocker are people I don't listen to off the bat.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> I didn't say anything at all about Nugent. I was speaking of the mindless, worthless, trolling drivel that seems to be the only way you are capable of speaking.


I have nothing good to say about Ted. Isn't that him Foaming at the mouth (as he generally does) in the video? He's the one giving us the message about how upset we should be? It shows me who the fake Amish man listens to which is why I don't pay attention to his religious nonsense either.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Please give an example of when a public figure's sexuality is your business?
> Why is someone telling you it is none of your business an admission of shame?


There was much interest in Bill Clinton's infidelity. So it's only me who is interested in the honesty and character of whom I vote for? Or whose music I buy/listen to? The post is about TSC and the different actions people might take in response. People are judging TSC and their behavior, no? Is that different from what I'm doing?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

chickflick said:


> That would be fine, except the ‘teachings’ include very pornographic images, language, and narratives, as well as outright INSTRUCTIONS on the How of it all, and at inappropriate ages. Gay or Straight- sex teachings are NOT the domain of ANYONE but a Parent. Period!


Does it really? Or is that just what you've "heard" from talking heads. Have you actually witnessed first hand that is going on?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

robin416 said:


> Does it really? Or is that just what you've "heard" from talking heads. Have you actually witnessed first hand that is going on?


The "talking heads" I've heard from include my sister who left a loved job (teacher) because she was told she had to teach 10 year olds about gay sex... literally details about gay sex acts.

The other source was my 9 y.o. granddaughter who came home from school, got a cucumber out of the garden and asked me if I had a condom so she could show me this neat thing she learned in school that day (how to put on a condom).

That "witnessed first hand"  is just a crutch to try to diminish something that can't be argued against any other way.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> There was much interest in Bill Clinton's infidelity. So it's only me who is interested in the honesty and character of whom I vote for? Or whose music I buy/listen to? The post is about TSC and the different actions people might take in response. People are judging TSC and their behavior, no? Is that different from what I'm doing?


You didn't answer the question so I'll ask again-

Please give an example of when a public figure's sexuality is your business?
Why is someone telling you it is none of your business an admission of shame?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

hograssle said:


> When a high profile politician gets nailed for child porn they seem to generally be republican. Of course they accuse the left of being Pervs. In any case, a dress up Amish and a pedophile rocker are people I don't listen to off the bat.





hograssle said:


> I have nothing good to say about Ted. Isn't that him Foaming at the mouth (as he generally does) in the video? He's the one giving us the message about how upset we should be? It shows me who the fake Amish man listens to which is why I don't pay attention to his religious nonsense either.


For a response see my posts #137 and #138 in this thread.

Here... I'll repost them for you:



homesteadforty said:


> I didn't say anything at all about Nugent. I was speaking of the mindless, worthless, trolling drivel that seems to be the only way you are capable of speaking.





homesteadforty said:


> I don't know about that... I just don't obsess over who's doing what with who like you seem too. Kinda seems like you may be overcompensating for something in your own life. Are you being dishonest too?


Again I say... you seems you may be overcompensating for your own shortcomings.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> You didn't answer the question so I'll ask again-
> 
> Please give an example of when a public figure's sexuality is your business?
> Why is someone telling you it is none of your business an admission of shame?


If Someone is gay and they take an anti-gay stance is that not hypocritical? Is it not our business to judge those with whom we deal with? We're under no obligation to answer each other's questions at all. Admission of shame? Huh?


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> For a response see my posts #137 and #138 in this thread.
> 
> Here... I'll repost them for you:
> 
> ...


You are aware of how Nugent communicates. I don't owe Nugent or those who agree with him/defend him any courtesy at all.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> If Someone is gay and they take an anti-gay stance is that not hypocritical? Is it not our business to judge those with whom we deal with? We're under no obligation to answer each other's questions at all. Admission of shame? Huh?


Who are you referring to that states they are gay?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> I don't owe Nugent or those who agree with him/defend him any courtesy at all.


He probably agrees with you.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Who are you referring to that states they are gay?


Lindsey Graham doesn't say he's gay. Instead he lies about it. Nugent? Well he does protest a lot doesn't he?


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> He probably agrees with you.


I'm sure. But after seeing Nugent Attack people who said nothing to him at all, and then watching Doug FakeAmish call nuge a patriot, I am a bit prejudiced. Unfair of me I'm sure. The uniform Doug wears is that of a culture of abuse--just a side note.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

hograssle said:


> You are aware of how Nugent communicates. I don't owe Nugent or those who agree with him/defend him any courtesy at all.


No... I'm not aware. I didn't like his music and I've never cared what he has to say about anything... that goes the same for any "celebrity".


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

hograssle said:


> Lindsey Graham doesn't say he's gay. Instead he lies about it. Nugent? Well he does protest a lot doesn't he?


Still have that fascination/obsession with others sex lives... especially gay sex?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> Lindsey Graham doesn't say he's gay. Instead he lies about it. Nugent? Well he does protest a lot doesn't he?


If refusing to comment on one's sexual preference "lying"?
Is it possible it isn't any of your business?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

homesteadforty said:


> Still have that fascination/obsession with others sex lives... especially gay sex?


Lots of labels, pejoratives, stereotypes and accusations without facts. Sort of the definition of oh, I don't know, homophobes, bigots and that type.
It is amusing to listen to liberals who don't listen to themselves.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> Lots of labels, pejoratives, stereotypes and accusations without facts. Sort of the definition of oh, I don't know, homophobes, bigots and that type.
> It is amusing to listen to liberals who don't listen to themselves.


Yeah, I'm done with him/her.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Still have that fascination/obsession with others sex lives... especially gay sex?


I don't like posers.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> If refusing to comment on one's sexual preference "lying"?
> Is it possible it isn't any of your business?


I Mentioned politicians and hypocrites. If there's a difference. Some People think tax returns aren't my/our business. I disagree. Some people slap the Bible when it Suits their agenda. I like honesty. You don't have to.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hograssle said:


> I don't like posers.


Yet here you are! Lol


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> I Mentioned politicians and hypocrites. If there's a difference. Some People think tax returns aren't my/our business. I disagree. Some people slap the Bible when it Suits their agenda. I like honesty. You don't have to.


Sorry, I thought you specifically mentioned Lyndsey Graham. Maybe I misread your earlier post. Carry on while I check.
Do you have your tax return and a few bank statements available?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

homesteadforty said:


> Yeah, I'm done with him/her.


You shouldn't be. It isn't often a liberal speaks honestly.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hograssle said:


> I Mentioned politicians and hypocrites. If there's a difference. Some People think tax returns aren't my/our business. I disagree. Some people slap the Bible when it Suits their agenda. I like honesty. You don't have to.


No, your not the least bit interested in honesty. Your posts prove that. Why would my sexual preference be any of your concern? Why would my tax return be of any concern to you? I could care less about either of those. The reality is....it's none of my business.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Yeah, I'm done with him/her.


Thanks. And a fair comment about Ted. You simply don't know he's Paula White insane. But glad he found a following in fanatics screaming about TSC hosting some event.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

hograssle said:


> I like honesty. You don't have to.


Is that the same honesty that gets someone kicked off a forum and sneak back in under a different name?????


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

JeffreyD said:


> No, your not the least bit interested in honesty. Your posts prove that. Why would my sexual preference be any of your concern? Why would my tax return be of any concern to you? I could care less about either of those. The reality is....it's none of my business.


What about Biden's laptop?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Sorry, I thought you specifically mentioned Lyndsey Graham. Maybe I misread your earlier post. Carry on while I check.
> Do you have your tax return and a few bank statements available?


Another very vocal liberal here said he didn't have a problem with others seeing his tax returns....
I'm still waiting! I would like to see if this Hograssle is as honest as it says it is and would post a link to it's own tax returns. I'll bet that won't happen.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> Lindsey Graham doesn't say he's gay. Instead he lies about it.


Here it is. I thought you said you were referring to politicians in general. Oopsey!


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hograssle said:


> What about Biden's laptop?


Bidens laptop is a national security issue.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Can you post your link or factual document confirming that Lindsey Graham is, as you say, gay?
Thanks. We wait here.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Is that the same honesty that gets someone kicked off a forum and sneak back in under a different name?????


Tell me how to get kicked off this forum. Why would I come back? I came for the homesteading but don't take the political craziness That well.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

JeffreyD said:


> Bidens laptop is a national security issue.


So is Putin pulling trumpo's strings.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

And yet I can't recall very many posts regarding homesteading from you. Maybe I didn't look very hard.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

JeffreyD said:


> No, your not the least bit interested in honesty. Your posts prove that. Why would my sexual preference be any of your concern? Why would my tax return be of any concern to you? I could care less about either of those. The reality is....it's none of my business.


Are you Passing anti-gay legislation?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You seem to struggle with giving direct answers to questions.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

homesteadforty said:


> Is that the same honesty that gets someone kicked off a forum and sneak back in under a different name?????


That wouldn't be honest.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> You seem to struggle with giving direct answers to questions.


I Don't owe you answers.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yet you make unsubstantiated claims. Ok then.


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> Yet you make unsubstantiated claims. Ok then.


It can't be proven but Lindsey makes a lot of u turns. The subject had to do with Tractor Supply and the claims of two gentlemen of supposedly high integrity. I'm claiming that they have no integrity. One is Amish at Halloween and the other is a well known sex offender and draft dodger. I don't even care about the subject matter but posers don't deserve respect.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hograssle said:


> So is Putin pulling trumpo's strings.


Not nearly as much as Lidens. Lol...
Who is our president now? Liden. The guy that left billions in assets to our enemies. Your point is exactly what?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

hograssle said:


> Are you Passing anti-gay legislation?


Not interested in others sexual preferences. I do find it interesting that your consumed by others sexuality.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What Amish person are y’all talking about?


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

hograssle said:


> Tell me how to get kicked off this forum. Why would I come back? I came for the homesteading but don't take the political craziness That well.


I would think you would know.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What Amish person are y’all talking about?


Doug from the Doug and Stacy YouTube channel. I case you don't know him, he's an off-grid homesteader that lives in Amish country and wears Amish clothes. He often tells everyone he is not Amish and has never claimed to be. As a matter of fact, he did a video about why he wears Amish clothes. One reason among others is because he shops at Amish stores or has Amish women make clothes for him... not to mention the proven comfort and utility.

His Amish neighbors apparently don't mind his attire as they help him with fencing, haying and other large chores, and bring him and his wife cakes and pies and such to try.

Seems just woke liberal idjits have an issue with his choice of clothes.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

hograssle said:


> It can't be proven but Lindsey makes a lot of u turns. The subject had to do with Tractor Supply and the claims of two gentlemen of supposedly high integrity. I'm claiming that they have no integrity. One is Amish at Halloween and the other is a well known sex offender and draft dodger. I don't even care about the subject matter but posers don't deserve respect.


The subject is what you made of it. No one else brought up Lindsey Graham. You made claims as if fact that he is gay and hiding it. Several have pointed out that you seem affected by his private life.
For someone who doesn't care, you sure seem to care. Just sayin.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

homesteadforty said:


> His Amish neighbors apparently don't mind his attire as they help him with fencing, haying and other large chores, and bring him and his wife cakes and pies and such to try.
> 
> Seems just woke liberal idjits have an issue with his choice of clothes.


I just bought an old Chevy truck off an Amish guy. He lives in an Amish community, dresses the part, but drinks Fireball whiskey, plays country music and seemed to have a nice shop with plenty of electric. Didn't bother me and I didn't even consider if the guy was a "poser". Why would I?
I also bought some tin roofing off of his neighbor. His wife wrote me out a receipt. She was wearing a sun dress, makeup and appeared to be going out. She was quite attractive. Didn't bother me and didn't consider if the lady was a "poser."
Why would I?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hmmm, so apparently all Amish aren’t the same. Imagine that.

Outsiders who stereotype anyone with a beard and flat brim hat are confused and basing their judgment on their lack of understanding. 

Those who are outraged that the off grid folks are “posers” are … uninformed?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Different types of Amish communities 









Types of Amish


Did you know there are different types of Amish Communities? Here’s a comprehensive guide to each of them.




www.amishbaskets.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hmmm, so apparently all Amish aren’t the same. Imagine that.
> 
> Outsiders who stereotype anyone with a beard and flat brim hat are confused and basing their judgment on their lack of understanding.
> 
> Those who are outraged that the off grid folks are “posers” are … uninformed?


Yep.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Would I be risking a flame war if I pointed out there are different groups (sects) of those who follow Islam?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

and different kinds and levels of Baptists, musicians, card players, writers, cooks, and spouses.
I have a fishing pole, a tackle box, waders, a funny cap and some kind of fancy flies.
I don't catch much but I'll bet I've had the so called pros share a comment or two about me between themselves a time or two.
I suppose we should let the newbies to HT know as well, that buying a tractor and 100 acres doesn't make you anything either, if they are to be judged.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Went to TS today. Hadn’t been there in a while, but they seem to have the most consistent supply of outdoor gear around here. I say consistent because there are a few places around that have boots, gloves, coats, ect, but are always sold out of popular sizes.
So my choices were Farm and Fleet, which is a 40 minute drive south, or TS , which is 20 minutes north. My son had his bowling league this morning, in the same town as TS, so TS it is.
I was actually surprised at the checkout, as my sons winter boots, and my 2 pack of winter heavy leather work gloves came out to $29.27 after tax. I wasn’t paying attention to price, just got what I needed and figured $50-60 in my head.
Now, if I had a small local owned place in the same town, I would have shopped there if they have what I needed. But like I said this seems to be the best place for having things in stock. I don’t have time to pay attention to what their political or social views are.
Edit- just noticed my sons Doritos were in that price too


----------

